# Jamaica



## Swagger

We're thinking of spending three weeks in Jamaica this coming August. Anyone been, got any recommendations?


----------



## Moonglow

Try the nude beaches, or the swingers beaches...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Plenty..
   Go to Negril first of all,Montego Bay sucks.
Dont know what you like as far as accommodations go,need to let me know if you're an all inclusive type or not.
    Go here for a shitload of info...
Negril.com Message Board Forums

   I'll say this..Jamaica isnt for everyone. If you're insulted by what can be intense sales pressure from the locals you need to stay in an all inclusive and dont leave the reservation.

      Personally we stay in the smaller boutique type places and dont mind interacting with the locals. Once you figure them out they can be pretty cool.

    Depending on whether you like the beach or the Cliffs(the West End) will make a big difference in which way I'd direct you as well.
  I prefer the Cliffs and would recommend Catcha Falling Star or Rock House,while there are more expensive places you cant really beat these two for the money.
    If I had to choose between the two I would go with Catcha,Kevin and Ty the bartenders are a riot.


----------



## tinydancer

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Plenty..
> Go to Negril first of all,Montego Bay sucks.
> Dont know what you like as far as accommodations go,need to let me know if you're an all inclusive type or not.
> Go here for a shitload of info...
> Negril.com Message Board Forums
> 
> I'll say this..Jamaica isnt for everyone. If you're insulted by what can be intense sales pressure from the locals you need to stay in an all inclusive and dont leave the reservation.
> 
> Personally we stay in the smaller boutique type places and dont mind interacting with the locals. Once you figure them out they can be pretty cool.
> 
> Depending on whether you like the beach or the Cliffs(the West End) will make a big difference in which way I'd direct you as well.
> I prefer the Cliffs and would recommend Catcha Falling Star or Rock House,while there are more expensive places you cant really beat these two for the money.
> If I had to choose between the two I would go with Catcha,Kevin and Ty the bartenders are a riot.



I loved your summation Too funny! And spot on. Still cracking up.


----------



## tinydancer

Swagger said:


> We're thinking of spending three weeks in Jamaica this coming August. Anyone been, got any recommendations?



Family or romance? Oh and young romance versus old romance?

Help us out here. I'm into the old romance zone these days. Not into perky so it makes a difference in choosing where we party.


----------



## Manonthestreet

When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"


----------



## tinydancer

Manonthestreet said:


> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"




Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling. 

I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"



   I've been all over Jamaica. 
The cruise lines and the all inclusive hotels dont want you leaving the reservation and spending your money elsewhere.
   That being said there is crime but it's not nearly as bad as they say.


----------



## Manonthestreet

tinydancer said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
Click to expand...

Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina


----------



## Manonthestreet

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been all over Jamaica.
> The cruise lines and the all inclusive hotels dont want you leaving the reservation and spending your money elsewhere.
> That being said there is crime but it's not nearly as bad as they say.
Click to expand...

I dont doubt there is some of that but the chain link fence around the Port was lined solid with people just watching or trying to sell ya something.  sorta lent a little credence to their caution. Took a bus tour thru a city and then on to a beach.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been all over Jamaica.
> The cruise lines and the all inclusive hotels dont want you leaving the reservation and spending your money elsewhere.
> That being said there is crime but it's not nearly as bad as they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont doubt there is some of that but the chain link fence around the Port was lined solid with people just watching or trying to sell ya something.  sorta lent a little credence to their caution. Took a bus tour thru a city and then on to a beach.
Click to expand...


    The majority of those people are harmless. But anywhere you have a bunch of short visit tourist in Jamaica you're going to see this.
    If you dont go to those places you wont have a problem. 
And it helps if you know how to talk to them,they already think you're a rich American so avoid acting and dressing like one.
   The first time the wife and I went to Jamaica we had problems with the "vendors".
The first few days we were pissed and said we wouldnt come back. By day three we were booking another stay. 
    Take the time to get to know the real Jamaicans and you find yourself enjoying there unique look on life.
   Hell,I've been to ganja farms out in the bush,you just need to know the right people.


----------



## Manonthestreet

So even out and about they trail ya??  What was your standard reply or approach?


----------



## Mr. H.

Bring back some rum for me, or so help me...


----------



## Roadrunner

Manonthestreet said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
Click to expand...

New Orleans is the anus of North America.


----------



## Toro

August?

Are you nuts?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> So even out and about they trail ya??  What was your standard reply or approach?






Manonthestreet said:


> So even out and about they trail ya??  What was your standard reply or approach?



  If the locals see you as an easy mark they'll try and take advantage of you.
One of their favorite tactics for noobs is to ask you where you're staying in order to find out how much disposable income you might have....when they ask that you tell em with a big smile on your face that you're staying at their house. Nine out of ten of em will laugh and smile in acknowledgement that you aren't an easy mark. And it's even better if his buddies are hanging out watching his "sales skills" which is common because they like to give their buddies shit just like we do.

      Another good tip if you like to walk seven mile beach..
You will be accosted every fifty yards or less and asked to buy anything from weed,coke,X and everything in between. How you respond to these beach entrepreneurs will dictate how the rest of your stay will go.
    If you respond with arrogance and anger you will receive shitty treatment from all the other vendors and locals on the beach.
   There are two good excuses you can put out... I get tested at work and I cant partake,or I'm a cop from atlanta so dont fuck with me. You can pretty much guess which will give you the better stay.

   If you dont want to make an effort to blend with the locals I'd recommend vacationing in Florida.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Roadrunner said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Orleans is the anus of North America.
Click to expand...


    I bet I know where you got your shoes.....


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sounds more like you're fending them off ......not blending..............


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> Sounds more like you're fending them off ......not blending..............



  They value respect. If you go in with attitude they wont like you.
If you dont have the mentality to try and understand the culture I dont recommend you go to Jamaica, just stop in the port and get back on the boat.
  I'm not knocking you if thats the way you are,I'm just saying that if you want the most out of Jamaica you have to put in some effort...you wont be disappointed if you like to experience new cultures.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Think I have better things to do than no thanks 10,000 times a day.........if you think thats enjoyable fine.........I dont see how it ads anything but annoyance......and there has to be more to Jamaican culture than fending off the locals


----------



## Toro

Roadrunner said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Orleans is the anus of North America.
Click to expand...


I love N'awlins.  

It's one of the best cities in America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tinydancer said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty..
> Go to Negril first of all,Montego Bay sucks.
> Dont know what you like as far as accommodations go,need to let me know if you're an all inclusive type or not.
> Go here for a shitload of info...
> Negril.com Message Board Forums
> 
> I'll say this..Jamaica isnt for everyone. If you're insulted by what can be intense sales pressure from the locals you need to stay in an all inclusive and dont leave the reservation.
> 
> Personally we stay in the smaller boutique type places and dont mind interacting with the locals. Once you figure them out they can be pretty cool.
> 
> Depending on whether you like the beach or the Cliffs(the West End) will make a big difference in which way I'd direct you as well.
> I prefer the Cliffs and would recommend Catcha Falling Star or Rock House,while there are more expensive places you cant really beat these two for the money.
> If I had to choose between the two I would go with Catcha,Kevin and Ty the bartenders are a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved your summation Too funny! And spot on. Still cracking up.
Click to expand...


  Jamaica and Negril in particular has a special kind of vibe that isnt for some people.
 But I will say it opened up my mind to the hippy mindset that permeates Negril from the sixties because it doesnt resemble the modern lefts American version in the least.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jamaica is dangerous and the food is exorbitant.

Go to the Bermudas.


----------



## Manonthestreet

and I've been all around the Carib........ never had that prob anywhere else.  We dont often return to places we've visited....want to see as much as possible.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> Think I have better things to do than no thanks 10,000 times a day.........if you think thats enjoyable fine.........I dont see how it ads anything but annoyance......and there has to be more to Jamaican culture than fending off the locals



      Thats cool.
I find fucking with the locals and letting them know i'm not some gullible clown enjoyable. Once you do that you're their buddy and you receive "earned respect"
    From then on out you're damn near a local in their minds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Manonthestreet said:


> and I've been all around the Carib........ never had that prob anywhere else.  We dont often return to places we've visited....want to see as much as possible.



  The wife and I have done the same. We find a lot of the carrib to be to sterile and Americanized.
 The scenery is great but the culture is lacking.


----------



## Gracie

Manonthestreet said:


> Think I have better things to do than no thanks 10,000 times a day.........if you think thats enjoyable fine.........I dont see how it ads anything but annoyance......and there has to be more to Jamaican culture than fending off the locals


Sounds like Las Vegas.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JakeStarkey said:


> Jamaica is dangerous and the food is exorbitant.
> 
> Go to the Bermudas.




      The food is no more expensive than it is in Houston.
  Which sucks...when we first started going to Negril you could buy a Redstripe for a buck and two lobster tails for eight bucks.
    It's fast becoming Americanized unfortunately.


----------



## tinydancer

Toro said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Orleans is the anus of North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love N'awlins.
> 
> It's one of the best cities in America.
Click to expand...




Manonthestreet said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
Click to expand...


I guess you missed some wrong out of that great girl of a city.

I love that city. Canadian here. Well travelled. Maybe I lean a little more because I was a Cathoula breeder and I love the state and the city beyond belief.

And I'm a mega foodie. Thank the good Lord I am still skinny. But man oh man oh man aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I have eaten my way thru some good times baby. Give me gator. Whoooooo hooooo dipped in butter.


----------



## tinydancer

If you do Jamaica I don't think you'd even get close to real these days?

Anyone?


----------



## Manonthestreet

tinydancer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New Orleans is the anus of North America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love N'awlins.
> 
> It's one of the best cities in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> When we were there on a cruise we were told ....."for your own safety dont venture outside the compound"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha you get that in New Orleans too. Just part of being smart when travelling.
> 
> I'm originally from TO so Jamaica is like a sister to me. Whenever travelling know where you are going and embrace it and love it but also find where you need to fear it especially if you are like my husband and I and we like to go off the beaten path. But you must be very very careful when you do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been to New Orleans....Left day before Katrina hit, before We went had a customer who was from the area tell me not to go past French QTR.....Stayed in CBD at the Windsor Ct. One day we went to one of the plantations and on way back Canal st was stopped so I jogged over a street to go the couple blocks to the hotel.  Thought I drove thru time warp or something, looked like bombed out war zone, junk cars parked at all angles in front of wrecked homes,,,remember this was before Katrina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed some wrong out of that great girl of a city.
> 
> I love that city. Canadian here. Well travelled. Maybe I lean a little more because I was a Cathoula breeder and I love the state and the city beyond belief.
> 
> And I'm a mega foodie. Thank the good Lord I am still skinny. But man oh man oh man aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I have eaten my way thru some good times baby. Give me gator. Whoooooo hooooo dipped in butter.
Click to expand...

And what does that taste like....


----------



## Gracie

I always wanted to visit Jamaica. Prolly due to Cool Runnings movie, lol.


----------



## Swagger

Toro said:


> August?
> 
> Are you nuts?



Nope. If I can work for two years in the Gulf States, I can deal with a West Indian summer. Afterall, Toro, you know what they used to say in India during the British Raj: "Only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Swagger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> August?
> 
> Are you nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. If I can work for two years in the Gulf States, I can deal with a West Indian summer. Afterall, Toro, you know what they used to say in India during the British Raj: "Only mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun."
Click to expand...



   I always laugh at the Jamaicans when they say how hot it gets.
I tell em to spend some time in Houston in August and get back with me.
    The only draw back to going in the off season is some of the restaurants aren't open.


----------



## Gracie

Take pics! I wanna see what you saw. It's as close as I will ever get there.


----------



## Swagger

Gracie said:


> Take pics! I wanna see what you saw. It's as close as I will ever get there.



The destination's yet to be decided, Gracie. We spent our honeymoon in the Bahamas, and returned in 2006. But the place is just a little too laid back. We know three couples who've been to Jamaica and they loved it. In any event, it's definitely a serious consideration.


----------



## Gracie

Swagger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take pics! I wanna see what you saw. It's as close as I will ever get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The destination's yet to be decided, Gracie. We spent our honeymoon in the Bahamas, and returned in 2006. But the place is just a little too laid back. We know three couples who've been to Jamaica and they loved it. In any event, it's definitely a serious consideration.
Click to expand...

I like maui, myself. Kauai is too laid back for me. It's for romance couples and the locals hate haolies. So..Maui has always been my destination. However, if I ever did get to travel, I would want to check out Jamaica, mon'. I a'rite, from what I've been told.


----------



## Gracie

Fuck it. Go to bora bora.


----------



## B. Kidd

Negril rocks. Especially Ricks Cafe. A girl broke her back jumping off the cliffs there two weeks before I arrived. Jamaica can be dangerous. A woman put a curse on me cause I wouldn't check out her stand at an outdoor market.........my right ear has bothered me off and on ever since 1996 and doctors can't figure it out. Average rural speed is 70 on dangerously rutted out roads and some tourists get badly mangled in auto accidents as a result. I highly recommend it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

B. Kidd said:


> Negril rocks. Especially Ricks Cafe. A girl broke her back jumping off the cliffs there two weeks before I arrived. Jamaica can be dangerous. A woman put a curse on me cause I wouldn't check out her stand at an outdoor market.........my right ear has bothered me off and on ever since 1996 and doctors can't figure it out. Average rural speed is 70 on dangerously rutted out roads and some tourists get badly mangled in auto accidents as a result. I highly recommend it!




 Ricks is a lot like Margaritaville,visited once and I was done. To touristy for my taste.
Prefer more of a local flavor myself.
   The wife and I have been known to hit Catcha and never leave. That place is the shit!
   Really cool place and people.


----------



## NLT

Swagger said:


> We're thinking of spending three weeks in Jamaica this coming August. Anyone been, got any recommendations?


Best All-Inclusive Resorts in Jamaica Oyster.com -- Hotel Reviews and Photos


----------



## depotoo

We love Jamaica!  Besides Negril, Ocho Rios is great as well.  Negril is pretty well laid back.  I would consider Ocho Rios for those wanting less of that.  As far as sight seeing, there is so much to see, whether you were to choose Negril, Montego Bay, or Ocho Rios.  It's true you can be hounded, but it also depends on where you go.   The culture is great.  If you decide to go, check out the Dunn River falls (be prepared for a walk but worth it), and the coffee plantations. Also river rafting.
The culture there is great, and overall most Jamaicans are glad to have you there and are willing to tell you of life there, and where to visit.  
Personally, we prefer the all inclusives.  We love Sandals, and whe  the kids were young, their family resort, Beaches.Wht is great about them is they have reciprocal dining between a number of their resorts.  Check as to which ones, if you decide to go there.  Also, you can get resort certified for diving while there, included i  your price.  If you aren't up for that, then you can go snorkeling.  The sea there is beautiful. They also have unlimited golf included in Ocho Rios.   And many other water activities, land sports, etc.    They also will set up tours for you.
The country and culture is beautiful there.  If you rent a car, know some of the roads are super narrow, and also, watch for goats.  They are loose and it is considered a crime if you hit and kill one.



Swagger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take pics! I wanna see what you saw. It's as close as I will ever get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The destination's yet to be decided, Gracie. We spent our honeymoon in the Bahamas, and returned in 2006. But the place is just a little too laid back. We know three couples who've been to Jamaica and they loved it. In any event, it's definitely a serious consideration.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Rafting on the Martha Brae, or they even have white water rafting, as well.


----------

